# The Soloist



## livemylife

www.imdb.com/title/tt0821642/

Who's excited to see this movie besides me????


----------



## Margaret

Well, I never see movies at the theater, but based on the commercial and this one focusing on a cellist (hence a lot of cello music, I hope) I'm looking forward to the DVD release.


----------



## PostMinimalist

Will look out for this as it gets released over here!


----------



## handlebar

Certainly will get me looking. 

Jim


----------



## Zuo17

I saw the movie previews for it....I'll wait for it to come to DVD....I saw a novelization book at Borders in the Music section. I'm considering on buying the book, as the real-life story its based on is so touching. =)

Until again,
Zach


----------



## Bach

Lovely film - watched it on a flight.. not very convincing cello playing though - the actor didn't use any vibrato!


----------



## chillowack

SPOILER WARNING: If you haven't yet seen the movie and don't want me to give it away, please stop reading now!

That said...

I was slightly disappointed with this film--not because it wasn't a great movie, but because the main character "stays crazy"--the power of music doesn't heal or save him, as we hope (and expect) it will. He's arguably as mixed up at the end as he was in the beginning.

I realize it's a true story, and you can't just make up a happy ending, but what I'm suggesting is that maybe this story was told too soon? I mean, a _partial_ healing has perhaps begun in the man's life, but he still has a long way to go--if indeed he can _ever_ get back to sanity. He's far from being able to reassimilate into society, or resume his aborted career as a brilliant cellist. Only the first step or two have been taken in that direction.

So maybe the author rushed to cash in on his career-making story by turning it into a novel (which was then rushed into movie adaptation). This is not yet a triumphant story. Maybe five or ten years from now, this man will have regained his wits, and be playing in the philharmonic--and _that_ will be an amazing, inspiring tale of a great human comeback against massive odds.

But this is only a semi-successful beginning, just the first glimpse of the possibility of redemption. A promising beginning, perhaps, but a beginning only.

Does anyone else here agree, or have another point of view to share about it?


----------



## Edward Elgar

Margaret said:


> Well, I never see movies at the theater, but based on the commercial and this one focusing on a cellist (hence a lot of cello music, I hope) I'm looking forward to the DVD release.


I hate seeing films at the cinema. Everyone talks the whole way through! You can only say "be quiet" so often! When I'm at the cinema I just keep saying to myself "I'm getting the DVD, I'm getting the DVD, I'm getting the DVD!"


----------



## kg4fxg

*I enjoyed the Movie.*

Funny, I never go to the movies, but I could not pass this one up. They even gave us the senior discount!

It was a great movie. I was glad I went.


----------



## MrTortoise

It is in my Netflix queue. Ah, so many movies and so little time!


----------



## Lukecash12

He certainly doesn't play Bach's prelude from his first cello suite all that bad. Really an entertaining movie


----------



## seaside

that is depends?

I think i use more 















_______________________________________________________

I saw a novelization book at Borders in the Music section. I'm considering on buying the book, as the real-life story its based on is so touching.buy my name is earl dvd


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I can't really decide if I liked it or not. I am not being picky, I just can't decide.


----------



## spiferoo

Dont they talk about at least in the book how the cellist is now married and has a family of his own?


----------



## tonphil1960

Like it alot, watched it on TV, went out the bought the book, haven't read it yet though. I immediately listened to Beethoven's 7th a few times and saw it in a new light. Maybe not the greatest cinema ever but good music !

Tony


----------

